# Free TNR Workshop in Beverly, NJ on 7/30



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

-----Original Message-----
From: joe miele, Date: Sun, 17 Jul 2005 16:11:39 -0400

Hello Folks:

If you happen to live within driving distance of Beverly, NJ, feel free 
to attend a free "intro to TNR" workshop given by the Burlington County 
Feral Cat Initiative.

Where?Â Beverly City Hall, 446 Broad Street, Beverly, NJ 08010.Â 
When?Â Â Saturday July 30.Â Noon to 4:00 pm

The program is for all city residents and others interested in the 
details of the BCCI program and in addition will offer specific training 
for feral caregivers and volunteers interested in participating in this 
program.Â 

I will be presenting a one-hour introductory talk of the general 
concepts of TNR and why it has proven to be a humane approach to feral 
cat management.Â Following my introduction, those individuals 
interested in participating in the BCCI program are then invited to stay 
for an intensive TNR workshop that will train interested individuals in 
proper feral cat handling and trapping techniques.Â Those individuals 
attending the TNR workshop will be duly certified as having attended 
this workshop â€“ a prerequisite for participating in the BCCI 
program.Â The TNR workshop will be presented by Bryan Kortis of 
Neighborhood Cats, an innovative and successful TNR program in NYC that 
offers TNR for New York Cityâ€™s ferals.

Free snacks and drinks will be provided.

For more information contact Lisa at [email protected] 
[mailto:founders @ naturesrefuge.com]

Peace,

Joe


----------

